# Anyone else have an experience like this?? reply below pleasee (THIS IS KINDA LONGG, SORRY)



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

some of you may know i'm in highschool (yeah i know im young) but when i was a freshman i had this teacher, im not gonna put his name on the internet. so lets call him Mr.C. I had him for homeroom (1st class of the day) and i would always sit sorta near his desk, so he kinda heard all of my conversations. well everytime a guy would flirt with me or anything like that he would make the guy move. then one day i was standing with my friend katelyn and the bell was about to ring, and he walked by and touched my hair  at first i just brushed it off.. then one day he asked me to go in the teachers lounge and make copies for him, and while i was doing that he came up behind me and touched my back and i felt his dick up against my ass, and i turned around and he laughed and walked away.. then like one day he asked me to come to his room after school and he told me to sit down and he wanted to talk about my civil war paper well i sat down and he started touching my arm and then he tried to put his hand down my jeans.. and i smacked it away and ran out of his classroom. then a few days later he tried to touch my boobs, and even when i was a sophmore he would try to touch me or talk to me in the hallways.. i didnt tell anyone. but i did ask some of my friends if he had ever tried to mess with them.. they all said no. so i told Mr.C to leave me alone and i wouldnt tell anyone. so he hasnt messed with me. but yesturday he did add me on facebook and wanted my number  and he messaged me and told me how much he was attrached to me when i was in his class and how much he had to fight it. ?! I mean im not gonna lie he is only 26 and he is pretty fit and good looking, but he was my teacher. and it would be wrong for me to fuck him. ya know? but yeahh. is this guy like obsessed with me or something? share your experiences ...


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 23, 2012)

-__-




Better luck finding an answer on Yahoo Answers


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

CrypticCosmic said:


> -__-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 been there, done that..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2012)

well, if it had been me in the same situation (with a teacher my freshman year) it would have went like this:



but i would be more concerned about the fact that he was 27 and you were what, 16? (tops?) and less concerned about the fact that he was your teacher.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jul 23, 2012)

Dudes a fucking pedophile & will continue to hurt children....I DGAF if he's " young & hot" what the hell does that have to do with anything?!! Dudes a fucking jack hole & sexually assaulted you....please don't be one of those pathetic girls who thinks its neato attention from a hot teacher....I so wanna vomit right now & then slap you if you just let this go....sorry you asked opinions


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, we all know this is a messed up situation, and you seem to know what your options are. Cool.
As for your question, who knows what is really motivating this guy? It could be some sort of twisted fantasy, our culture is filled with exactly this sort of thing as a fetish. Perhaps he gets off on the abuse of authority? Who knows. There are far too many variables for me to do anything but guess.

Ok, so what are you going to do? Run with it (in my opinion not a great idea), walk away, or go turn him in? This is what you should be talking about.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 23, 2012)

Definitely means he's not a professional if he wants to be your toucher and not your teacher. If he's doing these things to you, he has likely done this to other students. He should be kept away from young people. You could be the person who makes sure that happens.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jul 23, 2012)

What the hell some teacher dude tries to shove his hand down your jeans & you don't tell anyone?!! TURN THE FUCKER IN!!!! Sorry I was a victim as a very young girl & if you let this guy walk without reporting him that's lame. Other young women might not escape with as minor physical attacks as you....wish my predator's prior victims had turned him in so perhaps it wouldn't have fucking happened to me!!! Sorry this disturbed & angered me ALOT not trying to get shitty w you personally girl.....


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 23, 2012)

OfCourseLeanne said:


> is this guy like obsessed with me or something?


 
To answer your question:

Yes, he is obsessed. And after he has his way, it is likely he doesn't want anything to do with you and he's onto the next girl. In two more years you aren't going to be the "little girl" that he gets off on. Unless he is unmasked and forced out of schools he will have no problem finding another victim.

http://crime.about.com/od/sex/p/pedophile.htm


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 23, 2012)

I do happen agree with the others on this one. I would encourage you to talk to your friends, as I suspect you will want some support in real life, but decide who to turn this guy in to. His boss, or the law.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 23, 2012)

i looked at your profile it says your21 so.....


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

Dirtbaguette said:


> What the hell some teacher dude tries to shove his hand down your jeans & you don't tell anyone?!! TURN THE FUCKER IN!!!! Sorry I was a victim as a very young girl & if you let this guy walk without reporting him that's lame. Other young women might not escape with as minor physical attacks as you....wish my predator's prior victims had turned him in so perhaps it wouldn't have fucking happened to me!!! Sorry this disturbed & angered me ALOT not trying to get shitty w you personally girl.....


well this happened 2 years ago.. will the cops still like arrest him and stuff?


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> i looked at your profile it says your21 so.....


lol. im not really 21. im almost 17.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 23, 2012)

OfCourseLeanne said:


> well this happened 2 years ago.. will the cops still like arrest him and stuff?


 
You have to report this stuff quickly. If you really are in NC, I think you have one more year left to report. I do not know how this will be taken at this point though. Still, you can talk to the cops and see what happens. If you have tangible proof, lawyers make whole careers out of this sort of thing.


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> well, if it had been me in the same situation (with a teacher my freshman year) it would have went like this:
> 
> 
> 
> but i would be more concerned about the fact that he was 27 and you were what, 16? (tops?) and less concerned about the fact that he was your teacher.



this was 2 years ago so, i was 15 almost 16. and yeah i am concerened, and freaked out.


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 23, 2012)

ElectroGypsy said:


> You have to report this stuff quickly. If you really are in NC, I think you have one more year left to report. I do not know how this will be taken at this point though. Still, you can talk to the cops and see what happens. If you have tangible proof, lawyers make whole careers out of this sort of thing.


okay.. ill talk to my mom about it first. then see how she reacts. honestly i think she is gonna flip shit. then we'lll go to the police


----------



## siid (Jul 23, 2012)

Im glad you're considering taking action. What he did is not okay and should not go without consequence.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jul 23, 2012)

Even if you can't prosecute him (statute of limitations is at least 3 years I believe) just by reporting it, it may make his next victim's report all that more of a slam dunk to prosecute him.....the thing too you & your family need to know is THE VICTIM (you) never did anything wrong & it is NOT a bad reflection on you....


----------



## Dave Chapelle (Jul 24, 2012)

Well when i was in 8th grade which was like, 5 years ago there was my english teacher who kept on wanting to get me and another student to stay after school so she can "help" us with our homework. She would focus on me a lot. When I was in some other class, i remember she came in and walked right behind me and kicked me. I then looked at her as she was walking away and she gave me the "lure eye". I woulda hopped on that if only I woulda known at the time, and if my dick was bigger.


----------



## Dave Chapelle (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with everyone else.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2012)

Dave Chapelle said:


> I agree with everyone else.


 
well, now that we have dave chapelle's approval...


----------



## OfCourseLeanne (Jul 24, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> well, now that we have dave chapelle's approval...


without his approval, this thread would be nothing.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 24, 2012)

Dave Chapelle said:


> Well when i was in 8th grade which was like, 5 years ago


 
yo profile says your 38..... LIIIEEESSS!!!! ......your not dave chapellle


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 25, 2012)

OfCourseLeanne said:


> without his approval, this thread would be nothing.


 
touche!


----------



## hshh (Aug 4, 2012)

you retawded girl


----------

